# pineview crappie 3/11/09



## teamroper (Apr 20, 2008)

I fished by the cematry point today right in front of the cement pipe. I cought 20 crappie in 3 hours and cought 8 perch. all crappie were over 10 in. most perch were from 8-10 in. I forgot my camera but I am going to try and go tomorrow I will get pics. then I will be in the green quick flip.


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

Sounds like a great 3 hours, that lake kicks my butt.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Team Roper are you suppose to be telling the world where you were taken fishing.


----------



## teamroper (Apr 20, 2008)

Yes I thought I would let some people know where the crappie are at!!!!


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

What are the ice and edge conditions like??


----------



## The Chicken Man (Jul 22, 2008)

What time of day was it and what were they hitting on?


----------



## teamroper (Apr 20, 2008)

the edges are a little soft. they were hitting kastmasters tiped with wax worms. when they woud come through I would not even put bait on and still get hits.


----------

